# Coffee Bean Shop UK



## coffeeman

We are a coffee roaster based in Ashford and are obsessed with coffee.

We run fortnightly promotions with 4 bags of coffee for £14.99. You can see all of these on our Website . We roast freshly every day and send same day for maximum freshness.

As a family run business we are able to keep in touch with all aspect of the roasting and delivery process and pride ourselves on not out sourcing any of our roasting.

If your serious about coffee at home or in your business don't delay, try us today.


----------



## Gags

Hello,

I just saw your post today. As I own coffee plantations back in India, wanted to know if I supply estate coffee, that is grown naturally, would be able to roast it?

Please let me know if you are interested in this.

Thanking You,

Gags


----------



## chimpsinties

I buy beans from CoffeeBeanShop once a month. They've never let me down and I love their beans.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Biolino

has bean coffee is great


----------



## Biolino

Fernadez and wells too


----------



## MikeHag

Hi coffeeman. I sent you a PM regarding Kopi Luwak.

All the best,

Mike


----------



## MikeHag

Yeah bud. I'm well aware of it and I'm involved in trying to help suppliers and customers realise the animal cruelty involved. The Coffee Bean Shop have been sent a letter offering to work with them to help them make an informed decision regarding their ongoing supply of it, and have not responded. For my part I therefore won't buy anything at all from them until they stop selling it.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5004-List-of-UK-Suppliers-of-Kopi-Luwak-(Civet-Coffee)&p=27485


----------

